# Out Of Sight



## Veho (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well that was awesome- thanks as always for sharing Veho.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cute story.
Nice ideas, and beautifully animated.


Here is the official website.
http://www.evaty.url.tw/oos/

on the making, click on the girl at the bottom, there's few pages.
It's made with webcam, then edited in After effect, Nuendo and Sony Vegas.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 30, 2011)

D'awwwwww.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Here is the official website.
> http://www.evaty.url.tw/oos/
> 
> on the making, click on the girl at the bottom, there's few pages.
> It's made with webcam, then edited in After effect, Nuendo and Sony Vegas.


Thanks for the link. 

The creative process is really impressive. And this is all computer-assisted, and you can edit and retouch and correct the pictures on the computer, and it's still an impressive amount of work. Imagine what it was like when cartoons were all hand-drawn. I mean, you're always aware that the animators had to draw 24 cels per second per character/moving bit, plus the backgrounds, but the scale of it never quite sinks in. 


Whoah


----------



## Shockwind (May 3, 2011)

Awww... It's short, but it's cute.


----------



## Psyfira (May 4, 2011)

Pure genius


----------

